# Omani Spider Said Good Morning!



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Imagine waking up to this five inches from your face! Shat myself I can tell you, and I've been keeping T's for over ten years . It was just over four inches across, as you can see on my chair leg.

I'm currently on leave from a tour out in Oman. I fly back on Friday - there are lots of fat tail scorps, Camel spiders etc about. I will make sure I bring the camera back!!



















Simon


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome spider but I'm not sure I would have wanted it quite so close when I first woke up :gasp:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

oh wow :flrt: you got a friend lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks kinda huntsman-ish to me, but I'm rubbish with trues.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

can you bring me one home to have a better look ,cheers ,mat:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

That would have scred the life out of me. I like to know my Ts are safely in tanks.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Looks kinda huntsman-ish to me, but I'm rubbish with trues.


it is one- don't know what species, but it looks like a heteropoda sp.


----------

